# HI guys Klint from OZ but livin in Thailand



## thaiboxingtours (May 7, 2012)

Hi guy great to be here I love all things muay thai that's why I in thailand I run a guided muay thai tour company that takes people to all corners of thailand and to some of the best camps in the world. I have travel extensively throughout Thailand and live in Isaan (north east Thailand) which is a lot less touristy which suits me. www.thaiboxingtours.com


----------



## MSTCNC (May 7, 2012)

:wavey:

Welcome, Mate!


----------



## seasoned (May 7, 2012)

Welcome aboard.............


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to Martialtalk!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve (May 7, 2012)

Sounds like fun.  Good to make a living doing what you love.  Welcome to MT.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 72ronin (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------



## kitkatninja (May 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 8, 2012)

Welcome.  Sounds like you have the dream job.  Look forward to your input here.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 8, 2012)

Hello Klint, welcome to MT!  Looking forward to seeing your input here on the threads!


----------



## sfs982000 (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  How is the weather over there?


----------



## Yondanchris (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------

